# Bay Flat Lodge - "The Coastal March"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
February 25, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The March equinox, which marks the beginning of spring in the northern hemisphere, will be on March 20th this year. But donâ€™t let the start of spring fool you when youâ€™re planning your next coastal fishing trip. The early part of spring along the Texas coast often brings with it weather that still fluctuates at times, to include strong and variable winds, chilling rains, and unstable water temperatures. A lot of fishing time this month tends to be spent in the numerous back lake areas out on Matagorda Island, or within the confines of the Victoria Barge Canal or the Intracoastal Waterway, as anglers drop in for some immediate protection from high wind and rough water. Any time youâ€™re forced into these secluded places in March, always keep a watchful eye for the presence of mullet - any mullet, whatsoever!

Look for the winds to become more of a southeasterly flow rather than northeasterly, and for the tides to begin increasing once again. Weâ€™ll also find water clarity beginning to come off of that of being air-clear, to more that of a greenish nature in color. We can also anticipate water temperatures to begin warming now and to continue doing so for the next few months as we progress through spring and into summer. This will mean that it will not be long now before you can start you search for speckled trout above warming sands and grass found along area shorelines just off the main bay systems.

Days that are less windy this month will find many coastal anglers looking to setup their morning wading sessions along leeward shorelines located throughout the San Antonio Bay area that can be influenced by the dayâ€™s forecasted tide and currents. Start your day by wading mud and grass, and then transition to hard sand, or sand and shell, as the sun reaches high into the sky and the shallows atop the flats begin to warm. I know you realize the importance of fishing the mud and grass during the cooler parts of the year, but learning to accept the slow change from mud to hard sand can often mean the difference between fishing and catching this month.

March is probably one of the most fun months to be out on the water. The bays are once again beginning to come alive with baitfish activity, and the trout are hungry after a long period of cold water. If you happen upon some decent fish this month in a private hotspot of yours, thereâ€™s a good chance you might be able to stay on the same fish for several days if the conditions are right, and if things donâ€™t change drastically from one day to the next. Look to enjoy some premium action on top waters, and donâ€™t forget to pack a couple of slow-sinkers also. Have fun, and keep grindinâ€™!

*All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Until March 31st)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*

























*Get In On Deer Season While Thereâ€™s Still Timeâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 40 % Precip. / 0.04 in* 
Cloudy in the morning with scattered thunderstorms developing later in the day. High 76F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 67F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 78F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Areas of fog developing with patchy drizzle possible. Low 68F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies early will become partly cloudy later in the day. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies in the evening, then becoming cloudy overnight. Low 68F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Generally onshore flow expected tonight through Sunday night as a surface high-pressure system moves east and as a surface low pressure system develops over west Texas. Isolated to scattered showers are expected to develop Sunday. A weak to moderate onshore flow will then continue through Tuesday. Another front will push offshore on Wednesday, and will bring a chance of showers and thunderstorms. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 71.1 degrees
Seadrift 68.0 degrees
Port Aransas 68.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Top 5 Fishing Spots*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Testimonials*

Bay Flats Lodge is nestled on the bank of San Antonio Bay located just outside the town of Seadrift, Texas. The back lakes, reefs and delta region is world-renowned for year-round fishing. We offer premiere classic, all suite lodging and meals prepared by culinary trained chefs. The lodge has a full service pro shop with all the top brands. Bay Flats guides are professionals, and to lend credit where credit is due, please check the below testimonials. The lodge now offers a private lake where other species like bass can be caught and released.

*Testimonials*
Great experience! Â - Â Matt R. Â 02/27/17

I love fishing with you guys, and this trip for me was great! Â I look forward to doing business with you again in the future. Â - Â Nick D. Â 02/27/17

For my first visit, I was very impressed and will be looking forward to coming back. Everything was perfect! Â - Â Barry T. Â 02/27/17

Accommodations, service and food were outstanding. Â Cannot say enough about the courtesy, assistance and professionalism of the guides used in our group - Capt. David McClellan for one boat, and Capt. Cooper Hartmann and Capt. Cody Spencer for our other guides on Saturday and Sunday - they are perfect hosts, and are true assets to your facility and services. - Â Clint M. Â 02/27/17

Our fishing guide, Capt. David McClelland, was wonderful. Â - Â John P. Â 02/27/17

Everyone that had contact with us was very friendly and very helpful. Â I think y'all are top of your class! Â - Â Rick C. Â 02/27/17

Great service by Capt. Steve Boldt! Â - Â Regan S. Â 02/26/17

This is a 5-star establishment! Â Thanks for a great trip! Â - Â Bryan I. Â 02/26/27

You have outstanding personnel and put out an amazing product and experience. It's truly relaxing and a joy to visit each year. Â We will certainly be back and will be telling others what they're missing by not being there. Â Thanks Chris, and staff, for putting up with us for another wonderful trip.Â Â - Â Braden B. Â 02/26/17

Your staff, food and Lodge were excellent. Â We fished with Capt. Harold and he was very professional. Â Thanks, and I hope to see you again. Â - Â Kendal K. 02/26/17


----------

